# House Rabbit Society Quarterly Newsletter



## AngelnSnuffy

I am going to post this from the HRS, as I have Not recieved an answer as to whether or not I am to post their newsletter! Word needs to get out to Rabbit Fans, fosterers, rescuersand owners.



** Help House Rabbit Society Win Needed Funds!

The Animal Rescue Site is awarding $100,000 in grants to eligible 
Petfinder member rescue organizations. The grand prize is a $25,000 
grant, and other prizes are available as well. Just imagine how many 
rabbits we could help for $25,000!

The rescue organizations with the most votes will win. You can vote 
by visiting The Animal Rescue Site (http://tinyurl. com/3j3rj2) and doing a search for House Rabbit Society in California. Clicking and voting are free, with no registration required. You can vote once every day during the Challenge, which starts on September 29th and ends December 14.

** New Book to benefit HRS

A great new book called Bunnies in Boats was just released, whose 
profits benefit House Rabbit Society. When you buy the book, up to 
$7 goes toward funding House Rabbit Society and to plant a tree in 
the United States. The story has depth and emotion, while remaining 
light and fun. It is not a "children's book," but children will love 
it, too. To buy the book, read a sample, and find out about the 
author's mission, go to Bunnies in Boats 
(http://www.1shoppin gcart.com/ app/?af=842721). 

** Rabbit Crisis in Louisiana

From June Booth, HRS educator in New Orleans:
Here in St Tammany Parish we have just handled a hoarder case. 
Fortunately the Parish shelter could take in most of the rabbits; we 
took the most ill to my veterinarian and are working with them now. 
The hoarder and his wife refused to provide their rabbits with hay, 
vet care, etc. The man used to get rabbits out of shelters and sell 
them, until I informed the shelters and supposedly this had stopped. 

The man became ill and his daughter discovered the rabbits and a 
couple of hundred pigeons in the garage. In total there were well 
over fifty rabbits, not counting the dead babies found in the garage, 
and the babies born since then. Their future is not secure as we 
cannot take any more than what we have and with the evacuations and 
the economy, people are not adopting animals at this time. Charges 
will not be brought against this man as he is terminally ill but he 
will be watched and checked on frequently so he cannot bring any more 
animals into his home. This case has taxed our resources so we are 
not taking in rabbits now. The shelter does accept donations and some 
of the Noah's Wish volunteers have kindly helped them out with 
donations.

They can be reached at:
St Tammany Parish Animal Services
25026 Hwy 36
Abita Springs, LA 70420
If you would like to donate please ear mark it for the rabbits.

** Rabbit Crisis in Pennyslvania

From Sue Donaldson, HRS educator in Pittsburgh:
Animal Friends confiscated 46 rabbits yesterday in a cruelty/neglect case. They also took 7 dogs, 26 cats, 2 goats, 2 ducks and 30 chickens. The shelter only has room for 36 rabbits, but they are making do with carriers, free-standing cages, etc. The 36 cages that are already there are located in their medical suite and are normally used to house animals after surgery, etc. The rabbit room houses ten bunnies, and those cages are always full.

All the rabbits are safe at the shelter -- and they all have been seen by a vet. No spays or neuters have been done yet, and we are going to have the on-staff shelter vet go over them with a fine tooth comb this weekend. 

I saw the bunnies last night. I am still trying to get over their condition -- most covered in urine and feces, very malnourished, but they seemed very trusting, also. Some had horrible bite wounds, as if they had been attacked by a raccoon or feral cat. Most of them are young -- under one year, we think. We also think we have at least 4 pregnant females.

To help, or to find out more, go to http://www.thinking outsidethecage. org and to read a news account of the case, go to http://www.post- gazette.com/ pg/08276/ 916722-54. stm

** News from the Best Little Rabbit, Rodent and Ferret House

From Sandi Ackerman, HRS Chapter Manager:
We're so excited to be kicking off our Special Building Program Fund 
during the month of October. The project has been designed along the 
going green theme. All water, except for restroom water will be 
recycled back into our laundry facility. The buildings are being 
designed with natural heating/cooling incorporated into their 
structure. Our long time dream has been to establish a low cost 
spay/neuter clinic and we will finally be able to accomplish that 
goal! Visit our web page at http://www.RabbitMe adows.org 

** Rabbits Need Help in St. Louis

In August, The Humane Society of Missouri rescued more than 360 
animals in Southwest Missouri, including 50 rabbits, as well as dogs, 
cats, ducks, chickens, goats, donkeys and other animals. The animals 
were living in filthy conditions with little to no food, water, or 
shelter. St. Louis HRS has been active in the care of the rabbits, 
and both St. Louis HRS and the Humane Society of Missouri can use 
help from the public. 

From Joy Gioia, HRS Chapter Manager:
We've been working like crazy on our 50 bunny rescue. This Sunday, 
Oct. 5, we are having an adoption event for the Polk County bunnies 
from noon to 4pm at the Humane Society of Missouri, 1201 Macklind 
Ave., St. Louis, MO 63110. Call 314-995-1457 for more information. 
There is a variety of bunny breeds within this group and most are 
dwarf types. 

Many of the rabbits already have been officially turned over to MO 
HRS, but after the adoption event all of the remaining rabbits will 
belong to MO HRS and that's when we'll need additional help with 
placement if any chapter has room. We've had a couple of responses, 
but don't want to send if we can manage to place locally. Most have 
been spayed and neutered already and the remainder will be. 

** 2009 Rabbit Rescue Calendar Available

Missouri HRS is selling 2009 calendars already; to see the calendar, 
visit http://www.hrsmostl .com/ShopTilYouH op.html and to order, 
Contact Susan Ruby at [email protected] gmail.com 

** Upcoming HRS Events

October 4: Vancouver HRS is hosting their annual Rabbit Festival 
http://www.vrra. org/

October 5: AAE Coniglio/HRS Italy is hosting a football match 
benefiting the organization http://www.aaeconig li.it

October 12: Maryland/DC/ NoVA HRS celebrates "HRS: 20 Years and
Counting" http://www.rabbitsi nthehouse. org/

October 19: New York City HRS is hosting their annual Rabbit Care Conference http://www.rabbitca re.org/conferenc e.html

October 19: HRS Headquarters is holding their annual Harvest Luncheon 
http://www.rabbit. org/rabbit- center/index. html

October 25: New Jersey HRS is holding their annual BunnyFest 
http://www.njhrs. com/RabbitFest. htm 

November 2: St. Louis HRS is hosting their annual Holiday Animal 
Boutique http://www.hrsmostl .com 

November 21: St. Louis HRS is hosting a Trivia Night with many silent 
auction items. http://www.hrsmostl .com 

December 6: Alabama EARS is having their annual BYOB Party 
http://www.alabamae ars.org/

** Join, Donate or Renew Your Membership!

We are working on the newest issue of House Rabbit Journal; this one 
will cover more 20th anniversary history and information, plus all 
kinds of other great things. Remember, your donations don't just pay for the Journal. They support the world's first international rabbit rescue, education, and advocacy organization, which includes producing the Journal, running the website, producing our educational materials and outreach events, paying for our chapter grant and emergency rescue grant programs, and running our shelter in California. While we have a large reach, we are still a grassroots, volunteer-based organization, and we need your donations to continue to do what we do. To renew, make a donation, or join, go to http://www.rabbit. org/hrs-info/ joining.html

** Thank you on behalf of the rabbits.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Newest Newsletter:

Dear Friends,

We have great news for you today: PETCO Ceases Sale of Rabbits

House Rabbit Society (HRS) is delighted to announce that PETCO has 
decided to cease its sale of rabbits in all PETCO stores. PETCO will 
begin phasing rabbits out of its stores immediately and as of early 
2009, the only rabbits available at PETCO stores should be rabbits 
from shelters or rescue organizations.

HRS, a nonprofit organization dedicated to rescuing rabbits and 
educating the public about proper rabbit care, blames thousands of 
cases of rabbit neglect, abandonment, and euthanasia on impulse 
purchases of rabbits at pet stores. 

Because PETCO is one of the largest pet supply chains in the United 
States, its decision to stop all rabbit sales will have an enormous 
impact on the plight of surplus and homeless rabbits in this country, 
and HRS applauds PETCO's intelligent decision.

HRS also applauds the work of animal welfare groups around the 
country who have been urging PETCO for years to stop the sale of 
rabbits, birds, and other animals in their stores. The work of these 
groups has no doubt played an important part in PETCO's decision. In 
addition, local rabbit rescue groups have also been instrumental in 
this decision, through their work in establishing rabbit adoption 
programs in their local communities, and ending the sale of rabbits 
in those regions with adoption programs.

As the world's largest rabbit rescue organization, and with a website 
that gets over a million hits per week, House Rabbit Society has 
played a leading role in rescuing and placing abandoned rabbits 
around the world. As of 2008, HRS volunteers have rescued over 20,000 
rabbits, the vast majority of whom were originally purchased through 
pet stores and breeders. 

HRS encourages PETCO to reach out to animal rescue groups and animal 
shelters all across the country in order to help those organizations 
adopt out their homeless rabbits, birds, and small animals. PETCO 
can, and should, play a leading role in rehoming, rather than 
selling, adoptable animals in all of their stores, and HRS hopes that 
PETCO will use responsible criteria in screening adopters, and 
providing them with educational materials. 

House Rabbit Society looks forward to working with PETCO to shine a 
spotlight on the plight of unwanted rabbits, and to help end the 
euthanasia of rabbits in our nation's shelters.

***

*Please cross-post.(-This from the editor, not me. All I did was bold the text, haha.)
*


----------



## BethinIrving

I have a difficult time understanding why people accumulate high numbers of animals, then don't take care of them. Even in an emergency, there are people who will help out.

Why would anyone neuter a rabbit? I'm not clear why shelter life would call for that, but my situation in life is likely a bit different than most folks. We do a lot of work with the sick and the poor. Rabbits can be more than pets. They can contribute to the health and wellbeing of an entire family, even a community. If a poorfamily or even retired folks,install a few breeders and dresses out the litters,they are stepping forward. I've seen the entire mood of a depressed area lift with the new rabbit projects.

Of all the people I've met with animals, I have to say I've never met any who did not take care of their animals, or become what you call "hoarders". I'm befuddled in that area. I think those must be very extreme cases, and statistically unusualin number.


----------



## Happi Bun

*BethinIrving wrote: *


> Why would anyone neuter a rabbit? I'm not clear why shelter life would call for that, but my situation in life is likely a bit different than most folks.


Rabbit rescues and animal shelters dedicate their lives to helping rabbits and not adding to the overpopulation problem. So that means rabbits need to be neutered or spayed before being adopted out. If they weren't then surely people would breed them. One rabbit could potentially produce thousands of rabbits and since rabbits are the third most abandoned animal in the US, it's safe to assume many would end up euthanized in overcrowded shelters. 

Hope that helps clear your confusion.


----------



## BethinIrving

Thanks for the info. I had no idea rabbits were ranked third in the shelters and rescue efforts in the USA. We must not be typical here. We just don't see that in Texas. And placing rabbits is one of the easiest of tasks here, more so than a dog or cat.

Has anyone done a study on why certain areas in the county have this problem? It would be interesting, wouldn't it?

I would just hate to think some poor rabbit got neutered who ended up in a shelter, say, because of a hurricane or tornado, or for any reason really. Are those neuterings simply done across the board, or are they taking to time to consult with breeders or other people who would want a rabbit that is not surgically disfigured?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Rabbits are neutered for prevention of cervical, uterine, and testicular cancers (which can decrease the animal's life span by half), as well as prevention of unwanted breeding.

It is common to neuter the males, as it is a fast, less-invasive, less expensive procedure than spay (especially for places without a lot of money). Unspayed females often develop nasty diseases(as mentioned above) in their reproductive system, and die younger than they should.

To me, all pet dogs and cats who will not be bred should be neutered, to reduce overpopulation in shelters (I'm confident you share the same viewpoint.) The same logic is applied to rabbits.
I do not see why anyone who is looking for a mere pet would not surgically alter their rabbit, as it dramatically improves household behaviour and temperment, while prolonging life.

Intact animals are meant for either breeding, or the ARBA show tables. Breeders do not adopt breeding stock from a shelter, due to the lack of genetic, health and pedigree information about the shelter rabbit. Shelter rabbits are pet quality, not breeding or show quality.

The rabbits that breeders have culled become pet rabbits, because they do not improve the breed in a recognizable way. It is best to neuter these pet animals so that they do not produce more unfit offspring ( in terms of health issues) that don't benefit the breed AND add to overpopulation.


----------



## BethinIrving

Am I ever learning a lot on this forum! Thank you for the information. Ihave never seenmale or female rabbits get any type of diseases that you described. My stock have always been very healthy.

Although my rabbits are checked for disease and good health as part of their daily contact withme, none have developed advancedhealth issues. I think the early detection is the key to that.

Several years ago in my City, rabbits were dying of a viral infection that had spread from Australia. It skipped over my rabbits and when I began asking questions of the folks who did loose rabbits, it was rabbits that had been purchased from a pet store in our area rather than backyard rabbits, that were ill and died. It certainly putall of us on alert.

I have had concerns about the feed not being medicated any longer. I do think there are more rabbit illnesses now that may be due to the loss of medicated feed.

The other day, a lady came by with a delightful bit of news. HerDad managed to get a huge Jack rabbit. I can hardly wait to talk to him.


----------



## ra7751

Umm...medicated feed? That is the reason we have so many illnesses. That is called "shot-gunning" and what it makes is not healthy animals....it makes healthy germs. Antibiotics are targeted....there is no one antibiotic that will take care of everything. If you attempt to treat a bacteria with a drug that won't completely eradicate the population of harmful bacteria either by killing the bacteria or preventing it from reproducing, it becomes resistant to the drugs. Bacteria does have an immune system too and it will mutate to protect the bacteria. Just like our immunizations activate our immune system and build protection....by using an improper antibiotic or using an antibiotic improperly...that is exactly what we are doing to the bacteria. In World War 2, penicillin was a wonder drug. Didn't matter what somebody had...give penicillin and all will be fixed. Not so. Is penicillin used in humans now? If so, not much because it was misused and the bacteria mutated. Look at MRSA in humans...another pathogen caused by improper use of antibiotics. Look at the poultry industry. Medicated food=sick birds and that makes it's way into the human food chain. Professionals, both human and veterinary medicine, understand this overuse of antibiotics. Most of them do not prescribe antibiotics unless absolutely necessary. There are very few new antibiotics in the pipeline. What drug is the next penicillin? A prime example is Zithromax. All the doctors jumped on the Zithromax bandwagon. Guess what? There are reports of bacteria becoming resistant to Zithromax. Baytril is a prime example in the animal world. Once a world class drug that is now losing favor with most vets. Overused and the bacteria are becoming resistant. Many of those in the research field know of the coming problems with resistant bacteria. We need to back off the antibiotics unless they are truly needed. And when prescribed, they need to be taken as prescribed, in the amount prescribed and for the proper time frame. Don't mean to "rant" here but I see animals with resistant bacteria every day....been there, done that. It's going to be scary in the future...not only for our animals but for humans.....if things don't change quickly.

Randy


----------



## BethinIrving

I tend to disagree -- respectfully of course.

An MD had several of us go around buying antibiotics. Lots of antibiotics. Then he sent them to a lab for analysis. This was several years ago when patients began dying when they shouldn't have.

The problem was there were little to no antibiotics in the so-called "antibiotics". The stuff was milk sugar. And the hospitals are filthy germ pits now. Nice combination for deadly germs.

Someone smart and focused needs to be monitoring pharmaceuticals, and it is not being done. Horrific infections are rampant in our hospitals now that have absolutely nothing whatsoever with resistant bacteria. I have had two friends who were hospitalized for surgery. Both developed infections that are still savaging their bodies. It's been two years now. And both of them are lucky to be alive.

As a little side note, don't kid yourself about how concerned some of the MDs are about this problem. They've even set up their own surgery areas, hire their own staff for those areas, and if they have any type of problem with antibiotics they call in rat killing attorneys. And their patients aren't dyingor becoming infected the way hospital patients are. Their patients even get the proper real antibiotics.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Newest Newsletter:

** February is Adopt A Rescued Rabbit Month

This month House Rabbit Society celebrates Adopt a Rescued Rabbit 
Month! To find out more about adopting a rabbit, please start with 
our FAQ pages and then visit our adoption page to find an HRS chapter 
or foster home near you. Shelters, to find out about how to promote 
rabbit adoptions at your own shelter, please visit our Rescue pages. 
http://www.rabbit. org/adopt- a-rabbit- month/adopt. html 

** Help for Shelters and Rescue Groups

House Rabbit Society has put together a comprehensive set of 
materials for shelters and rescue groups to use to help them to 
improve their rabbit care and adoption programs. At 
http://www.rabbit. org/rescue/ , you'll find information about the HRS 
Emergency Rescue Fund, working with pet stores to promote rabbit 
adoptions, lots of educational materials, and links to pages where 
you can find adoption forms, shelter forms, posters, flyers, and more.
http://www.rabbit. org/rescue/

** Jewelry to remember a beloved Rabbit

Memorial Gallery Pets, a company that makes memorial jewelry for pet 
owners, has just created two new rabbit memorial necklaces. With the 
purchase of an up eared rabbit or lop eared cremation jewelry 
pendant, a percentage of profits are donated to HRS. Be sure to enter 
HRS in the order notes so that HRS gets a donation from your 
purchase. 
http://www.memorial gallerypets. com/pet-crematio n-jewelry. aspx 

** Other Businesses that benefit HRS or Rabbit Rescue When You Buy

Did you know that there are all kinds of ways that you can benefit 
HRS when shopping for you or your rabbit? We've organized the links 
to all of the companies that currently donate to HRS or to other 
rabbit rescue groups when you make a purchase. Visit these great 
companies here: 
http://www.rabbit. org/links/ shopforhrs. html 

** Google Search

Did you know that if you use HRS's Google page, every time you use 
Google to search for something, a you'll be supporting HRS? 
http://www.rabbit. org/fun/google- search.html

** Searching for Rabbit Superstars!

Amy Spintman, HRS Educator, volunteer with San Diego HRS, and founder 
of Cats & Rabbits & More, is looking for photos of rabbits playing in 
Cottontail Cottages and Hopper Hideaways to post on these pages:

http://www.catsandr abbitsandmore. com/cottontail_ cottages 
http://www.catsandr abbitsandmore. com/hopperhideaw ay 

If you're interested in your rabbit being a star, please contact Amy 
at [email protected] ndmore.com. 

** Hoarding Case in Florida

The following newspaper article tells the story of a man in Tampa who 
had over 150 rabbits in poor conditions at his property. Since the 
story was written, Animal Control removed the rabbits from the man's 
home and most went to an animal rehabber in St. Petersburg for 
temporary care. Tampa Bay HRS will be assisting with spay/neuters and 
adoptions for these rabbits.

http://www.tampabay .com/news/ humaninterest/ article971454. ece 

** Rabbit Networking

Check out eThump, the new email list for rabbit lovers 
http://pets. groups.yahoo. com/group/ eThump/
Rabbit rescuers are invited to join the Rabbit Rehoming Alliance, a 
new support system for rabbit rescuers: 
http://www.meetupal liance.com/ RabbitRehomingAl liance 
And don't forget Bunspace: the "in" place to be for rabbits from 
around the world: 
http://www.bunspace .com 

** Chapter Updates

* Colorado

Colorado HRS has had a large jar (one of those multi-gallon drinking-
water bottles) in the shop, inviting people to drop their change in. 
We recently counted it. It contained $1499.38!! This paid for three 
sky lights in one of the rooms of our shelter.
http://www.colorado hrs.com/ 

* Italy

AAE Coniglio, the Italian chapter of HRS, was recently in the news 
again! To see the most recent coverage, go to:
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=NJRijVUrQt0& feature=channel_ page 
http://www.aaeconig li.it/

* Wisconsin

The Wisconsin HRS Chapter has had a busy fall and early winter. Our 
September Bunny Day in Madison brought a large crowd, two- and four-
legged, to hear about rabbit dental and digestive problems with guest 
speaker Kurt Sladky, DVM, of the UW-Madison's Veterinary Teaching 
Hospital. Early December saw successful fund-raising with our holiday 
bazaars, despite the unusually heavy snowfall.

In November WHRS assisted the Animal Rescue League of Iowa (Des Moines) with back-to-back confiscations of a large number of dwarfs 
and lionheads. Over half of the 34 rabbits came back to Madison for 
rehoming, with the remainder being rehomed our good friends at 
Minnesota Rabbit Rescue. We thank Chicago HRS, Indiana HRS, and Red 
Door Shelter of Chicago for taking several rabbits as well. Currently 
there is no HRS chapter in Iowa - if you live in Iowa and would like 
to be involved in helping shelter rabbits, we could use your energy! 
Please contact us at WiHRS ([email protected] org) if you would like 
to help.

Chapter Manager George Flentke has been invited to Des Moines ARL 
this spring to train shelter staff in rabbit care and behavior. We 
are pleased to be associated with this fine shelter! Easter sees our 
annual education events with the Mounds Pet Food Warehouses in south-
central Wisconsin (March 22, 29, Apr 5). April 18 is the Burlington 
Pet Fair, and Milwaukee Bunny Day is April 26. August sees the AAV 
Conference in Milwaukee Aug 8-15 and we will be sponsoring a rabbit 
education table there. We are always seeking volunteers to help with 
these events. Contact us at (608) 232-7044 or [email protected] org.
http://www.wisconsi nhrs.org/ 

* Chicago

HRS Chicago mobilized its core volunteers to help DuPage County Animal Care and Control in Wheaton, IL that had rescued over 69 Dutch rabbits during an eviction on December 4, 2008. The rabbits, while well socialized, were living in deplorable conditions. The rabbits were free roaming in a one bedroom apartment that was saturated with urine and fecal matter. The amount of dead and live flies was indescribable and unbearable for the officers on the scene. The rabbits were able to multiply freely. Reproduction occurs every 4 weeks with litter ranging from 3 to 6 babies. The rescue effort was swift and dog kennels soon became rabbit haven. 

The shelter veterinarian immediately evaluated all the incoming rabbits. They were amazed at the level of adaptability the rabbits displayed. They did not appear to suffer any stress with the transition and the veterinarian was able to begin spaying the rabbits immediately upon intake.The shelter vet spayed 15 female rabbits the next day and 13 of them were pregnant. 

Dr. Susan Brown donated her time and neutered an additional 14 of the 
rabbits and she and Dr. Nye performed a dental surgery on one that 
HRS Chicago had taken into our foster system.

HRS Chicago volunteers worked 5 days a week to help clean, medicate 
and screen adoptive homes for the rabbits. Various local rabbit 
rescue groups, including HRS Chicago, were utilized to reduce the 
population as the spay/neuter surgeries happened and the Associate 
Press release resulted in 27 shelter adoptions so far. Now we are 
happy to say that there are only 6 rabbits left. 
http://www.hrschica go.org/index1. html 

* St. Louis

Missouri HRS in St. Louis had its biggest challenges ever in 2008. Starting in late 2007 and rolling through 2008 we had 20 litters of 
babies come to us from various shelters; some with moms and some 
not. That and the normal rabbits coming into us from shelters were 
more than enough to handle, but in early August 2008 the Humane 
Society of Missouri notified the House Rabbit Society of Missouri 
about a major confiscation soon to occur of over 360 creatures of 
fin, fur, and feather. The confiscation would include around 50 
rabbits, over 20 guinea pigs, and other potential small animals. Would our organization be able to help? The shelter would give up 
its employee dining room for the duration as the animals would 
require housing on premises until the case went to court for final 
disposition. 

A rush meeting with our governing group and a rush grant request to 
Petsmart Charities was made plus a grant from HRS and a donation from 
IND HRS covered the medical needs we anticipated. An appeal to our 
members brought in a group of volunteers who met the night before the 
confiscation and turned the dining room into both a housing and 
exercise area plus medical triage center. We were able to utilize 
dog crates on tables for aisles of bunny housing and used small 
animal housing for the guinea pigs and degus. Dr. Linda Beisswenger 
of Hope Animal Hospital in Fenton, MO stayed until the small hours of 
the morning to help the Humane Society veterinary staff with 
diagnosis and recommended treatment of the incoming small animals. She followed up by coming to the shelter many times for continuing 
care and handled the legal write-ups for the small animals that would 
be presented to the judge for disposition.

Rallying to the call for daily volunteers, members of MO HRS took on 
the daily care duties of feeding and cleaning the 45 surviving 
rabbits brought in, 23 guinea pigs (who subsequently also produced 12 
babies) and 2 degus so that Humane Society staff could focus on the 
other animals in the confiscation and limit assistance in the "bunny 
room" to medical care so that only qualified Humane Society medical 
staff gave medication, etc. This was on top of all the volunteer care required to handle the nearly 200 fosters already in MO HRS (St. Louis) care.

When the case came to court, full disposition of the animals was awarded to the Humane Society of Missouri. Again, they turned to the House Rabbit Society of Missouri for the rabbits and small animals. Over the next month MO HRS accepted all of the small animals. Appealing to some veterinarians in the area with rabbit experience, and, again, our volunteers, we also put together a spay/neuter day on Sept. 28, 2008 in which 20 rabbits were altered in one day. The remaining rabbits were altered at Hope Animal Hospital as they were ready. A special adoption day was organized for October 5th, 2008 with both print and TV media attention. Over 20 rabbits and 15 guinea pigs were adopted that day. Of the 45 rabbits 3 were subsequently lost to health complications, but 25 are in permanent adoption homes and the remainder are in foster care with MO HRS for continued socialization and/or health care so that they, too, may find permanent homes. 

We can't thank enough all those who gave of their time, energy, and 
love to help these animals in need. And if the above wasn't enough 
for 2008, MO HRS in St. Louis had 175 adoptions in 2008, revamped its 
website, added a PayPal button, and sold nearly every 2009 Rabbit Rescue Calendar it made. Thank you to those who helped and those 
who adopted.

MO HRS has the following events/activities planned for 2009:

Monthly meetings, 3rd Tuesday of each month 7:30pm, Humane Society of 
Missouri
Feb. 17: Speaker Linda Beisswenger, DVM, "Emergency Care - What 
to do Until You Can Get to Your Veterinarian" 
April 4, Eggstravaganza, Missouri Botanical Garden
June 7, Bunny Expo, Humane Society of Missouri (Macklind)
Oct. 24, St. Louis Pet Expo, America's Center
Nov. 15, Holiday Animal Boutique, Humane Society of Missouri 
(Macklind)
http://www.hrsmostl .com/ 

* San Diego

San Diego HRS is offering fun new opportunities for kids. To 
celebrate "Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month" in February, we are holding 
a Feb 14th activity day for kids, "Love a Shelter Bunny!" At this 
event kids will make toys and treats for area shelter rabbits, 
including rattle toys, hay treat bags, and more. 

Our pre-Easter education program will include an art contest where 
school children are invited to submit a drawing that supports our 
motto "Rabbits are for a Lifetime - Not Just for Easter." Winning 
entries will get a visit to their classroom from a former Easter 
bunny currently in HRS foster care. 

Bunnyfest planning is underway, with a new Event Coordinator on 
board, Heather Christian. Heather is leading a team of volunteers 
that will work on getting sponsorships, new vendors, and coordinate 
preparation for this annual event. This year's Bunnyfest looks to be 
one of the best ever, with several new volunteers lending their fresh 
ideas and energy to the event. 

Community education classes are underway with our first Bunny 101 
seminar scheduled for Jan 31. February's classes include Angora 
Grooming, the kids' Valentine volunteer event, and a training 
workshop for chapter educators.
http://www.sandiego rabbits.org/ 

* National Headquarters

We will be holding a special Valentine's Day Luncheon at our 
headquarters on February 7, and on March 29, we will be hosting a Toy 
Making class where participants will make fun goodies for your 
bunnies, friends' bunnies, or the bunnies here at the shelter. Finally, on May 3, we will be hosting the "Well Maintained Bunny" class, which will be a primer class on grooming and health care for 
rabbits. To find out more about these classes, call us at 510-970-7575 or e-mail us at [email protected] rabbit.org. 
http://www.rabbit. org/rabbit- center 

** Join, Donate or Renew Your Membership!

We are done with the newest issue of the House Rabbit Journal; this 
one will cover more 20th anniversary history and information, plus 
all kinds of other great things. Remember, your donations don't just 
pay for the Journal. They support the world's first international 
rabbit rescue, education, and advocacy organization, which includes 
producing the Journal, running the website, producing our educational 
materials and outreach events, paying for our chapter grant and 
emergency rescue grant programs, and running our shelter in 
California. While we have a large reach, we are still a grassroots, 
volunteer-based organization, and we need your donations to continue 
to do what we do. To renew, make a donation, or join, go to 
http://www.rabbit. org/hrs-info/ joining.html 

** Thank you on behalf of the rabbits.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Here's the newest News Letter!

Yepl Easter is coming up...a sad time for us here on the forum.



** Easter is around the Corner

This month and next, we are focusing on one of our central messages: that rabbits are neither toys, nor "starter pets," nor low maintenance children's pets. They are complicated animals who can live ten or more years, and who deserve the same treatment that we give to our beloved cats and dogs. House Rabbit Society was founded on the premise that rabbits should be household companion animals, sharing in the love and care that we give to our other companion animals, and not confined to a hutch in the backyard or a small cage in a child's room.

Here's what some of our chapters are doing to promote that message:

* Columbus:

We are thrilled to announce that the Make Mine Chocolate! campaign
now has a sister organization in the UK. The website is:

http://www.makemine chocolate. co.uk/

Although our 2009 "Make Mine Chocolateâ¢" campaign has been somewhat
limited in terms of the activities we have been able to support, we
intend to use this down time as an opportunity to think about the future of the campaign. Rescue groups and other animal-related groups have been very receptive to the campaign's goals and we have had some limited success in getting our message out to the general public through newspaper articles and other media. But we need a creative and
comprehensive strategy for distributing our message through other
channels that will reach the parents, grandparents, and other potential purchasers of Easter rabbits. Although we have some ideas on how to accomplish this, our hope is that our partners and supporters will share their ideas with us so that our 2010 "Make Mine Chocolateâ¢" campaign will be even more effective than past campaigns.

http://www.columbus rabbit.org 
http://www.makemine chocolate. org

* North Georgia:

Co-chapter manager Nancy McConville is doing a live radio interview March 17th with Radio Sandy Springs 1620 AM, on rabbit care, behavior and our local rescue. And on April 11 and April 12, we will host our annual Easter event from 11-4:00. We'll have Easter egg hunts, photos, and information on rabbit care and adoption. Also in April, we are having our first weekend Rabbit Summit at the lake home co-chapter manager Edie Sayeg. The purpose is to set new goals, and define methods to achieve them, so that we can move from where we are now as a shelter, to where what we want to be in the future. We are inviting individuals who are motivated and excited to be a part of our growing process to brainstorm with us to make our dreams a reality. Our other change is that our newsletter is changing from a paper copy to email blasts. As much as we love our traditional newsletters, they are consuming too much time and postage, so we are moving ahead with technology. We are thankful and appreciative of our volunteers who have made this change a reality!

http://www.houserab bitga.org 

* Vancouver:

Vancouver HRS/VRRA will be holding their first Annual 'Hop for Rabbits' on Saturday April 4th, 2009, 12-4pm at Stanley Park Ceperley Meadow (off Beach Avenue). The Hop for Rabbits is a fund raising and educational Easter campaign aimed at discouraging the purchase of rabbits as Easter gifts. Come support us in our efforts to ban the sale of baby rabbits in pet stores as we 'hop' along a leisurely path in Stanley Park. We will have rabbit info, face painting, treats.

http://www.vrra. org 

* San Diego:

Saturday, March 21, Kicks off our Monthly Speaker Series! Scheduled the third Saturday of each month from 4 to 6 p.m., our speaker series features a variety of presentations from behavior, to medical, to fun ways to enrich your rabbit's life. These get-togethers offer our community the opportunity to learn more about the care of their rabbit companions, and a chance to socialize with other bunny slaves. Refreshments are provided and most events are BYOB (bring your own bunny). 

Coming up in the next three months are: 

March 21: Bunny Bonding Basics, presented by chapter manager, Judith Pierce

April 18: Common Rabbit Health Issues, presented by Todd Cecil, DVM

May 16: VOM: Veterinary Orthopedic Manipulation for Rabbits, presented by John Harrison, DC, CVCP

SDHRS Educators will conduct a pre-Easter education event at one of San Diego County's largest family-oriented shopping malls, Westfield Parkway Plaza in El Cajon. Saturday, April 4, volunteers will be on hand with some of our Big White Spokesbunnies, to discuss the `reality' of Easter and rabbits. We'll have lots of great educational information, including items from the `Make Mine Chocolate" campaign, and help parents to choose a stuffed or chocolate bunny as a wise alternative to a live rabbit for Easter. 

Our annual Open House is scheduled for Saturday, May 30, Noon to 4 p.m. Visitors will enjoy bidding on fun gifts in the Raffle, great refreshments, visiting with adoptable rabbits, and socializing with fellow bunny slaves. The weather is always beautiful for this event and it's a great day to bring your bunny with you and to visit with your bunny friends. We'll also have some great shopping for your rabbits and your bunny-loving friends. There will be great willow toys, treats, and fun t-shirts for the humans. 

http://www.sandiego rabbits.org

* Alabama:

Alabama EARS just attended Cottontail's Village Arts & Crafts Show in Birmingham March 2-8. This craft show, with over 500 vendors, is a great opportunity to educate the bunny-friendly public about what it is really like to live with a rabbit before the Easter-bunny season is in full swing. This central theme is rabbits and Easter so it is an ideal opportunity to spread the MMC message--and we know from our immediate feedback as well as the follow-up correspondence that we are quite successful each year. Our volunteers answer questions, hand out both fliers and in-depth rabbit care packages to people with rabbits and those consider bringing home a rabbit for spring. The craft fair, which is well-promoted, has customers from five states with the average range of paying customers between 25-70. Volunteers constantly pass out chocolate donated by area stores while promoting the "Make Mine Chocolate" campaign. 

http://www.alabamae ars.org 

* North Carolina:

We kicked off our Make Mine Chocolate campaign at North Carolina Rabbit Day on February 28. We had about 200 people come out for our event. For MMC we got volunteers together and attached chocolates tied with blue ribbons to the make mine chocolate postcards. Those were handed out as freebies when people came in. We had some handouts, and we also ordered a batch of MMC pins from the Columbus HRS and sold them at the event. Our volunteers also put together some plush pet packets and we had them on display, and will be selling these through April as part of our MMC/Easter education efforts. All proceeds are split between the SPCA and AllCreatures Rescue. 

The SPCA of Wake County will be selling our plush pet packets, MMC pins and have dedicated the next two months to educating the public on rabbit care. We are planning to have educational boards displayed at their facility, an educational class for the public on rabbit care/things to consider before adopting and youtube videos highlighting the joys of having a rabbit as a pet. 

http://www.capefear rabbits.org/

* Miami:

We had an outreach table at the Fairchild Tropical Gardens annual Chocolate Festival, which fit right in with the theme. It was fantastic. We had hundreds of well-educated visitors come by the table and visit our fosters, and the parents definitely got the message.

http://www.bio. miami.edu/ hare/hrs. html 

* South Carolina:

We are doing a massive children's educational program this year. Thus far we have 11 elementary and middle schools signed up for our Children's House Rabbit Education Classes. Each class is scheduled to last about 45 minutes, though most teachers encourage us to stay longerâusually a bit over an hour. Most classes are 3rd, 4th and 5th grades; we do have one school that also has us teach the 6th graders.

The class is highly interactive and includes games and other activities to keep the kids interested. The teachers also require that the children complete homework based on our class to ensure that they are paying attention and learning the material while we're there. Most teachers ask the children to write a paper covering much of what they learned. The 6th grade students usually have to also visit rabbit.org as part of the homework and learn something new in addition to the material we have covered in the class and incorporate that into their papers. We also hand out basic rabbit care pamphlets and "9 Myths" sheets to each student, and the younger children also receive a copy of the HRS coloring book. We became involved with this program in partnership with our local shelter, and the shelter's education director has noticed an increase in rabbit adoptions from the shelter following our classes. She believes that those who do decide to adopt after participating in the program are doing so from a more educated point of view, and that the parents have also read the basic information and researched the proper care involved with a house rabbit.

http://www.lowcount rybunny.com 

* Wisconsin:

WHRS is doing its annual education events, held over 3 Saturdays, at the Mounds Pet Food Warehouses in the Madison area and south-central Wisconsin; we feature adoptable rabbits and educate visitors about rabbit care. We also will have our annual Easter letter to all newspapers across the State. Our local humane society is featuring photos of families taken with adoptable shelter rabbits; WHRS is partnering to provide participating families with rabbit care information.

http://www.wisconsi nhrs.org 

* Sacramento:

Sacramento HRS is hosting their annual Run for the Buns! This fun event will be held on Sunday, March 29, from 8-11:00am. Participants can choose the 1 mile, 5K, or 10K lengths and can walk, run, or a bit of both. 

http://www.allearss ac.org 

* National:

We are hosting our annual Spring Photo Day on Saturday, April 11, from 12:30-4:30. This event will feature our famous furry friend photographer, Ken Mark! Ken will once again be volunteering his skills as a professional photographer to bunny owners wanting a high-quality portrait of their pet rabbit(s). 

We're also hosting a toy making workshop on Sunday, March 29, from 1:00-4:00. At this fun class, participants will be making an Easter basket full of fun things for your bunny and to share with shelter bunnies and bunnies of friends. 

http://www.rabbit. org/rabbit- center 

** In other news:

We are helping psychologists at the University of Edinburgh (UK) who are studying animal personality and human personality, in light of the relationship between caregivers and their pet. To do this, they need pairs of people to fill out their online survey, which should take no more than 15-20 minutes (on average).

The pairs should be made up of a primary caregiver (e.g., the pet-owner) and another person who is familiar with that same pet (e.g., another caregiver or friend who knows the pet). If you are interested in participating and/or would like to know more about this study, please go to the following link:

http://socpsy. psy.ed.ac. uk/ex/pets/ client/ 

** House Rabbit Journal is mailed!

Finally, the House Rabbit Journal has gone out! If you haven't received your issue in the next two weeks, please contact us to find out if your membership is current and that we have your correct address. (Remember, the Post Office does not forward Journals if you move.)

** Join, Donate or Renew Your Membership!

Remember, your donations don't just
pay for the Journal. They support the world's first international
rabbit rescue, education, and advocacy organization, which includes
producing the Journal, running the website, producing our educational
materials and outreach events, paying for our chapter grant and
emergency rescue grant programs, and running our shelter in
California. Right now, our funds are completely depleted, and we need your help.

To renew, make a donation, or join, go to
http://www.rabbit. org/hrs-info/ joining.html

** Thank you on behalf of the rabbits.


----------



## DeniseJP

*BethinIrving wrote: *


> I tend to disagree -- respectfully of course.
> 
> An MD had several of us go around buying antibiotics. Lots of antibiotics. Then he sent them to a lab for analysis. This was several years ago when patients began dying when they shouldn't have.
> 
> The problem was there were little to no antibiotics in the so-called "antibiotics". The stuff was milk sugar. And the hospitals are filthy germ pits now. Nice combination for deadly germs.
> 
> Someone smart and focused needs to be monitoring pharmaceuticals, and it is not being done. Horrific infections are rampant in our hospitals now that have absolutely nothing whatsoever with resistant bacteria. I have had two friends who were hospitalized for surgery. Both developed infections that are still savaging their bodies. It's been two years now. And both of them are lucky to be alive.
> 
> As a little side note, don't kid yourself about how concerned some of the MDs are about this problem. They've even set up their own surgery areas, hire their own staff for those areas, and if they have any type of problem with antibiotics they call in rat killing attorneys. And their patients aren't dyingor becoming infected the way hospital patients are. Their patients even get the proper real antibiotics.



Not to go off thread but....During knee surgery in 2007 I contracted a staph infection that almost killed me - the surgeon on call had drained 6 60cc syringes of infection off the knee and decided to open it back up to clear it of infection. It took 48 hours to figure out exactly what bug had taken residence in my joint and it was really painful... you could have heard me in Texas when the nurses moved me to the gurney to go to surgery as one nurse touched my bad leg.

I still need a new ACL but until I cannot walk I am not having it done.

A friend of mine who is a family practioner says that pasteurella is one of the nastiest bacterias out there...and I know bunnies can get it.

Denise


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Here's the newest News Letter!

What's New at House Rabbit Society April 2009

** Vote for House Rabbit Society!

The Animal Rescue Site is awarding $100,000 to the animal shelter with the most votes! Vote for House Rabbit Society every day between now and July 26!

http://tiny. cc/WpAzq

** Use your new HRS Visa Card and benefit HRS when you shop!

We're excited to announce a brand new way that you can support House Rabbit Society!

When you apply for the new House Rabbit Society platinum Visa Card, our issuing bank (UMB) will donate $50 to House Rabbit Society the very first time you use it! And UMB will donate a percentage of all your future purchases on the card to House Rabbit Society as well! All of this is done at no cost to you, and no cost to House Rabbit Society!

The more of us who participate, the bigger the impact we can make.

All the benefits of a platinum Visa card will be yours, along with the satisfaction of showing your support of House Rabbit Society's mission every time you use your card.

Each of the 3 custom House Rabbit Society card choices makes a statement about our mission and about you.

So join me in applying for the House Rabbit Society Visa card today.

http://www.cardpart ner.com/app/ hrs

p.s. click on the "share this" link at the bottom of the application page to share it with all your friends and to post it on your social networking sites!

** Every Rabbit Counts! Help House Rabbit Society spread the word around the world! 

Americans own 6.2 million pet rabbits according to the 2007 AVMA U.S. Pet Ownership & Demographics Sourcebook. Yet it's difficult finding good statistics on rabbits who are surrendered to animal shelters, adopted from animal shelters, or who are euthanized at shelters.

If you represent an animal shelter, or work with a shelter, we can use your help. Please fill out this confidential, five minute survey to help us make Every rabbit count! 

http://www.rabbit. org/rescue/ sheltersurvey. html

** Cute story of the month

Three teeny bunnies, orphaned by a dog attack, were barely clinging to life in an animal rehab center when they were "adopted" by a homing pigeon in a neighboring cage. 

To see the amazing photos and read the story, go to:

http://tiny. cc/t4stP

** Chapter Updates

* Vancouver

VRRA held a "Hop for Rabbits" walk to raise awareness of rabbits at Easter. It was successful for all us bunny people but unfortunately the general public was kept away by the very cold wind that day. We did raise about $1000 in donations though!

Don't forget to submit your photos for the 2010 VRRA calendar. We are looking for natural rabbit behaviours. See more about it on our website.

http://www.vrra. org 

* Rhode Island

Sweet Binks conducted BunnyU, an educational class at The Potter League in Middletown, RI on April 22nd. This event also had special guest speaker, Dr. Cyndi Brown from Ocean State Veterinary Specialist, who gave a lecture on emergency protocol. It was well attended and we are grateful to have Dr. Brown on the team!

Sweet Binks was awarded the Shelter of the Week by SPCA International in recognition of our work and for our continued efforts to improve the lives of animals in our communities. Sweet Binks will be featured on www.spca.com and received a $1000 grant check. Thank you, SPCA International!

Sweet Binks also welcomes members of Facebook to join us on Facebook Causes! 

http://www.rirabbit s.org 

* St. Louis, Missouri

Missouri HRS has been up to its ears in ears. On March 19 we were called in by the state humane rescue and investigation unit to help with a confiscation of 91 rabbits that soon turned into 127 rabbits. MO HRS jumped into action on very short notice with 12 volunteers driving between 60 and 100 miles to help with triage going taking from 7:00pm til 2:00am. MO HRS volunteers assisted with daily cleaning while the majority of New Zealand Whites, taken from a terrible breeding place, where kept at a humane society farm facility. The mama bunnies that arrived with babies were housed at Hope Animal Hospital. Dr. Linda Beisswenger and staff took them back with them from triage so they didn't have to stay in a cold barn. Other pregnant females began giving birth very shortly thereafter and were mostly housed at the chapter's main foster home. As quickly as possible, foster families were found for all of the remaining 
rabbits and moved into foster care. They are quickly being spayed/neutered and prepared for adoption as well as transport to some of the other HRS chapters around the country. Dispersing this many of one breed type is an enormous help besides alleviating the burden of so many bunnies descending on one chapter at one time. Our website at www.hrsmostl. org will shortly have a page devoted to this rescue.

In addition to the confiscation, MO HRS volunteers attended or visited the following places to provide some fun and education for the public: Missouri Botanical Gardens Eggstravaganza, two presentations for young children on bunnies at the Eureka Public Library, visits to two nursing homes prior to Easter where elderly residents were able to hold and pet bunnies, monthly Petsmart adoption days at 4 different locations, monthly meetings with a veterinarian presentation on emergency care, Town & Country Easter Egg Hunt, and 4 segments on the Tim Ezel T.V. show on Fox 2 about not getting bunnies, chicks, or ducks for children at Easter. We've been busy with adoptions, too, and orientations for adopters on good rabbit care. It's certainly been a busy time for MO HRS in St. Louis. 

Finally, St. Louis HAS has a lot of members and adopters from southern Illinois. Four of our Illinois members (MO HRS Educators) have started holding meetings in O'Fallon, IL to pass along good bunny info and sell good bunny supplies. In just three meetings it's grown quite large drawing many who are not able or willing to drive to the Missouri side for the monthly meetings here. For some, it's a long drive just to get to the O'Fallon, IL meeting. Way to go to our MO HRS members Pat Daly, Bobbie Shewmaker, Thelma Miller, and Maggie Perez for all of their work in getting more education available to bunny parents.

http://www.hrsmostl .org

* Seattle, Washington

Rabbit Meadows/House Rabbit Society of Washington will be holding our only yearly fund raiser. On Saturday May 2nd our 3rd annual Dinner & Silent Auction will again be hosted by The Rusty Pelican (owned by Marilyn and her two house rabbits ;-) ) We have some great auction items. Many Microsoft Products including a couple of Zunes; Teeth Whitening; Chewable Bunny Sofa and Chair. See our web page www.rabbitrodentfer ret.org if you'd like to attend or donate items. 

http://www.rabbitro dentferret. org 

* Maryland/DC/ Northern VA

We had a very successful booth at CVC East Veterinary Conference at the Baltimore Convention Center April 25-27. We were able to attend two lectures by Dr. Avery Brooks from the University of Illinois, one on neutering exotics and one on jaw abcesses in rabbits. The printed literature; handouts for clients and health articles from the House Rabbit Journal were very popular. Some vets were quite generous putting money in our donation jar, saying, they find the information that HRS provides very valuable to them and their clients. "Keep up the good work." was a comment heard many times. We also gave out many forms for the HRS Rabbit Health Database. An interesting trend we noticed, more and more vets seem to have their own pet rabbits for whom they bought toys as a gift for when they returned home.

http://www.rabbitsi nthehouse. org 

* San Diego

San Diego HRS is supporting "Bowling for Animals," an annual fundraising event in San Diego County. This year's event benefits a standalone spay/neuter clinic with SNAP (Spay Neuter Action Project of San Diego), which will also accommodate rabbits. Our team, BUN CITY BOWLERS, hopes to raise the most funds for the clinic and beat out all the dog & cat rescues. GO BUNNIES! 

Our monthly Speakers Series is getting rave reviews and excellent support for our community. March and April's presentations were given to a "standing room only" crowd. These fun, monthly events offer fellow bunny slaves an opportunity to listen to experts on various `bunny' topics, and enjoy refreshments and socializing with other rabbit lovers. 

Next month's presentation is set for Saturday, May 16, from 4 to 6 p.m. and features "Veterinary Orthopedic Manipulation (VOM) for Rabbits," with speaker John Harrison, DC, CVCP. Get all the details at www.sandiegorabbits .org/aboutus/ events.html

With a grant from the Beal Family Foundation, San Diego HRS is stepping up its children's education events to bring the message of responsible rabbit care to families in our community. Our program offers volunteer and fun opportunities for kids, such as our February 14 "Luv a Bunny" event where children made toys and treat bags for shelter rabbits, and our pre-Easter event at a local family-oriented shopping mall. Our educators also did a bunny-care presentation to a church group with 100 children, the day before Easter. 

Additional programs are planned for this year, including a "Tots and Tales" program where we read fun and educational `rabbit' books to kids, and more volunteer projects for kids that will benefit rescued rabbits. 

Our annual Open House is coming up on Saturday, May 30, from Noon to 4 p.m. This event invites our community to come spend a fun day interacting with fellow bunny slaves, learning about rabbit care and adoption, meeting adoptable foster rabbits, and enjoying refreshments. The day also includes door prizes, a great fundraising raffle, and excellent shopping for your bunny and yourself! 

http://www.sandiego rabbits.org 

* New Mexico

While New Mexico HRS is not yet a chapter, we have an active and passionate group of volunteers who have been working with our three local shelters to place their adoptable rabbits. Our volunteers have adopted out 68 rabbits since we began working together in 2006, and have helped countless New Mexico residents with their rabbit care issues.

We are also proud of the work that we have done to help our shelter with their care and adoption programs. Since beginning our work, we have seen rabbits go from being adopted out for $5 apiece to being spayed and neutered prior to adoption and being adopted out for anywhere from $39 to $59 apiece. 

Just last month, our volunteers held a garage sale and raised $1500 in two days; we used those funds to purchase new cages for the off-site adoption facility of Albuquerque Animal Services. 

And just this past weekend, we tabled at the city's Fetchapalooza event, which brought together dozens of New Mexico animal rescue groups and placed over 600 animals into new homes. 

Photos of our volunteers at Fetchapalooza, and our new cages at the Lucky Paws adoption facility, can be seen at our Bunspace page http://www.bunspace .com/view_ bunny?bunid= 3360. 

http://www.rabbit. org/newmexico 

** Join, Donate or Renew Your Membership!

Remember, your donations don't just pay for the Journal. They support the world's first international rabbit rescue, education, and advocacy organization, which includes producing the Journal, running the website, producing our educational materials and outreach events, paying for our chapter grant and emergency rescue grant programs, and running our shelter in California. These last few months have been especially hard on us, and we need your help.

To renew, make a donation, or join, go to 
http://www.rabbit. org/hrs-info/ joining.html

** Thank you on behalf of the rabbits.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Newest HRS Newsletter:



Sorry; the url for the cute story didn't come through. Here it is:

https://www. examiner. com/x-7748- Dayton-Small- Pets-Examiner~ y2009m5d19- Natural-Disaster -Strikes- Dayton-Home

or 

http://tinyurl. com/kslljv

--- In [email protected] yahoogroups. com, "margobun" <[email protected]> wrote:
>
> ** Crisis in New Mexico
> 
> This past month, HRS New Mexico discovered a serious crisis brewing right under our noses. An independent rabbit rescuer had rescued a large group of lops from a breeder, but did not have the resources to properly care for them. HRS had been helping with spay/neuters and placing individual rabbits into our adoption network. However, we did not realize how severe the situation was until it had spiraled out of control and Animal Control was called in.
> 
> Our volunteers visited the home last weekend and spent the day catching rabbits, sexing them, separating them, and creating temporary housing for them. 
> 
> We captured approximately:
> â¢ 36 adult females 
> â¢ 24 adult males
> â¢ 75 babies and juveniles
> 
> We've sexed and separated all of the rabbits we caught, and they are living in safe conditions for now. However, there are still many more that must be caught, and the situation is very very dire. We are in a time crunch because Animal Control wants the rabbits out, and because many of the females are pregnant.
> 
> We are trying to get local veterinarians to help us with spays, but we need homes and housing and supplies and other help. Our volunteers have donated all of our own carriers, cages, and ex-pens, but we still need more temporary housing, especially for the new rabbits that we will be catching next weekend.
> 
> We are extremely grateful to the rabbit rescue groups that have so far come to our aid. Dreampower Rescue in Colorado Springs took 16 of these rabbits already; to see some of those rabbits, go to http://www.dreampow er.org/SmallCage d.cfm and look for Deputy, Commissioner, Boss, Detective, Foreman, Marshall, Ruler, Sheriff, Supervisor and Warden. Wild Rescue of Plano, Texas took in an additional ten rabbits. Those rabbits are now featured on Wild Rescue's website here: http://rescuedrabbi ts.org/. 
> 
> In addition, another 16 rabbits will be heading to the Midwest in a couple of weeks, where most of them will end up at Tiny Paws Rescue http://www.tinypaws .org/. And finally, later in June, we will be driving a few dozen rabbits to California, where they will be transported to Washington State, where 20 adults plus a cageful of babies will go to Rabbit Meadows Sanctuary in Redmond http://www.rabbitro dentferret. org/rabbitrodent ferret.org/ rabbitmeadowssan ctuary.asp and another 5 will go to Rivers Wish Animal Sanctuary in Spokane http://www.riverswi shanimalsanctuar y.org/. 
> 
> We are unbelievably grateful to the above groups for helping, and to Bunderground Railroad, Red Barn Rescue, Bunspace, St. Louis House Rabbit Society, Harvest Home Animal Sanctuary, Portland Rabbit Advocates, and lots of individuals both local and national who have offered help with driving or other needs.
> 
> If you can help at all, by donating cages, ex-pens, food, or litter, by helping with spay/neuters, by taking rabbits, or by driving rabbits, please contact [email protected] or [email protected] Thank you. We are also seeking corporate donations!
> 
> http://www.rabbit. org/newmexico/ 
> 
> ** Toilet Crisis at Headquarters
> 
> Two weeks ago, we lost operation of both toilets at our shelter and headquarters in California. After the plumber came out, he found quite a large problem indeed. It turns out that we do not have an outside access point to the sewer line, called a clean out drain. Our plumbing system is not up to code because we don't have this. There was a backup in the sewer that caused both of our toilets to fail. They had to pull up a toilet to gain access to the sewer line because we don't have a clean out drain. They do not go through the vents in the roof to gain access because they have had at least three plumbers fall off of roofs while accessing drains through a vent. 
> 
> We have working toilets again on a temporary basis, but they were not able to clear the blockage in the sewer line. They believe that the pipes are misaligned and that debris are getting caught on the edges and caking together to form a blockage. They tried to puncture the blockage three separate times and were able to make a small hole, but that's it. They couldn't give us an estimate of how long we will have before the toilets fail again. 
> 
> We need to have a clean out drain installed. They will need to jackhammer the asphalt near the exit driveway (the side of the shelter near the dumpster) to gain access to the sewer and add the clean out drain. This will also have a one-way valve which will allow water flowing from the shelter out to the street, but will prevent back flow from the street into the shelter. Once this is installed they will need to come out yearly and clean out the drain to prevent future blockages. After they install the drain, they will replace the asphalt. The cost for the entire repair is estimated at $5,800 and includes the permits required by the city of Richmond, tearing up the asphalt, and replacing it. 
> We are looking to raise $5,800 in a very short time! If you can help with the "toilet fund," our volunteers and staff will be forever grateful. You can donate online here: http://www.rabbit. org/hrs-info/ joining.html. Just put "toilet fund" in the comments field.
> 
> ** Funny Story: Angry Rabbit Destroys Home 
> 
> View the utter devastation in the photo below. Was it a tsunami? An F5 hurricane? A mob of angry Republicans? No! It was seven pounds of enraged rabbit!
> 
> http://tiny. cc/mXZ4D
> 
> ** Chapter and Educator Updates
> 
> * North Georgia
> 
> The North Georgia House Rabbit Society has been extremely busy for the last two years reorganizing our chapter with three new chapter managers and a newly reorganized board that includes both executive and committee chairs. During the weekend of March 27th-29 we held a strategic retreat that was attended by about 15 of our members. From there these members have committed to being committee heads and also to helping with shelter operations! We have just recently added five new educators-in- training and have several more who are filling out the application and committing to doing work for the buns. Part of our long range plan is to find a way to get a property for a permanent shelter for the foster rabbits. We have some ambitious plans and feel we have a very committed board and group of volunteers now that can help us achieve our goals.
> 
> June 7th will be our 5th annual BunnyFest and we are excited about celebrating this milestone in our chapter history. 
> 
> http://www.houserab bitga.org/ 
> 
> * Boston 
> 
> From HRS educator Mary Lampert: 
> Rabbits in Boston are doing pretty well these days. The MSPCA has recognized me as their rabbit resource, which means they've allowed me to contribute more profoundly. 
> 
> Last weekend, the Volunteer Director. Bryn Conklin, and I did the Small Animal Orientation for new volunteers at the Boston MSPCA. Around 40 people showed up, all with specific interests in volunteering with the smalls. Bryn did the general overview of the shelter and I did a section on rabbit care during the presentation and did a tour as well. This weekend and next I am doing some on-the-job training for the new volunteers and today sent the Volunteer Director an 11 page document of Rabbit FAQs. This FAQ sheet will be given to volunteers new and old; educating the MSPCA's volunteers is a great way to make a larger impact, as they will be able to pass that knowledge on to multitude of adopters. I believe the FAQ doc will even be given to shelter staff.
> 
> Earlier this year I alerted the Volunteer Director that the rabbit information on the MSPCA's website was outdated and incorrect (make sure to hold your rabbit for half an hour every day, feed them unlimited pellets, etc.) I helped them update it and now it's got good info.
> 
> 
> * Louisiana
> From educator June Booth:
> Last year a man who has been questionable with animals for years had close to 60 some rabbits and maybe 200 in pigeons in his garage. The live rabbits were mixed in with the dead rabbits. Through a family friend, all of the rabbits were taken from him, with most going to the St Tammany Parish Shelter. Dr Rich and I took the six worse case ones and worked with them until they were cleared of illness and adoptable. Nattie, the last one, had months of drug therapy and was finally pronounced a healthy rabbit. We are very happy the six did respond to treatment, it cost us a lot but they are now in a place to enjoy life.
> 
> A week ago we adopted out the last of the "Hoarder Case" rabbits. It was a long haul for Nattie as he was e-cunniculi positive and had to be treated for months but now is negative and well. He has a forever home with new friends and a life he richly deserves.
> 
> http://www.la- spca.org/ education/ rabbits/june_ booth.htm
> http://www.la- spca.org/ education/ rabbits/home. htm
> 
> * Colorado
> 
> The Colorado House Rabbit Society is having its Spring Fling on June 20th, from 11 AM to 4 PM at its Broomfield Headquarters. 
> 
> New this year will be displays of a variety of Rabbit Habitats (Rabbitats) and special "furnishings, " such as a "non-litter litter box" (it has it's own "septic system."). Two of our former shelter bunnies will show off their clicker training abilities (we hope--they're great at home, but may be too distracted at the Fling to perform). In any case, their "dad," Brandon Stokes will talk to interested people about clicker training their rabbits.
> 
> Also new is a display of rabbit-proofing techniques; a booth of "gently used" bunny items to help bunny folks get through this period of financial squeeze; and Dr. Bill Guerrera will speak on the topic of "Your Aging Rabbit."
> 
> A constantly running video will show just how to make a bunny condo using the "NIC panels" (inexpensive, and easy to do!); the clever design of Jennifer Parisi's indoor-outdoor setup connected by a tunnel from the house to a fully enclosed outdoor area; and possibly other items of interest.
> 
> There will be a variety of fun contests--your bunny may win an award for "best ears" or "cutest butt" or some other category yet to be determined by the contest committee. You could win a whole bale of grass hay just by never saying "bunny" or "rabbit" and catching others who do. And there are a variety of other contests, too.
> 
> Of course, we'll have our old standbys: massages for rabbits (and their people); nail-clipping for bunnies; ask-a-vet booth; photgraphs of bunnies (with or without their people); Dave and Lynn's yummy vegan food; all of the contests we all enjoy so much, etc.
> 
> And the silent auction will feature an incredible number of highly desirable items, as well as the Bunny Hideaways made by several of our members--your bunnies will love them, if you're lucky enough to be the winning bidder!
> 
> So mark your calendars and don't miss the most-fun bunny event of the year!
> 
> http://www.colorado hrs.com/
> 
> * Upstate New York
> 
> The Upstate NY chapter just participated in the Pet Expo for CNY area, in New Hartford on May 16. We sold beautiful cards by Liilie Ruby, and had handmade, homemade bunny-chocolates from Ann Hildebrandt, who fosters for us in Albany.
> 
> Our chapter works actively with the Mohawk Hudson shelter in Albany - Jude Raphael goes in several times a week and is the guardian angel for the buns there. Meg Brown is going to be doing classes soon at Scotia APF, with Joanne Shay. Davida Kobler will be concentrating on classes this year at Syracuse CNYSPCA. Bob Graham has been a wonderful asset as a volunteer there. TCSPCA in Ithaca continues to be a good connection. We work also with Rochester's Lollypop Farms and Erie County SPCA when in need - Craig weekly and Kris as needed. Annie-Laurie Hunter is doing a lot of outreach and fostering in Syracuse now too.
> 
> In Southern Tier, we have a volunteer named Mike Brown who is, among his other talents, a photographer and is very active with Boy Scouts. Mike has designed new display boards for us for events and classes. Mike and his troops have also done projects and put together homemade bunny toys for enrichment at area shelters. Mike also takes his bun, Scone MacBunny, to the boy scout meetings.
> 
> http://www.therabbi tresource. org/
> 
> * San Diego
> 
> San Diego HRS just held their annual open house on May 30. They had a number of door prize drawings, kids' story time, refreshments, and a raffle drawing, as well as foster bunnies for adoption, a store to buy gifts and bunny supplies, and much, much more. It was a great time for everyoneâhuman and rabbit!
> 
> On June 14, San Diego HRS will be holding a Bunny 101 Class, which will teach new adopters and other members of the public the basics of rabbit care, diet, behavior, and more.
> 
> Then on June 20, the chapter will be hosting their monthly speaker series, with this month's topic "Enriching your rabbit's life." We'll talk about fun ways to help your bunny stay active and provide mental stimulation; games, toys, play areas, etc. We'll have some fun activities that kids can do at home to decorate their rabbit's living area. Socialize with your fellow bunny slaves, enjoy our informative presentation, and share yummy refreshments. We'll also update you on upcoming events and volunteer needs. 
> 
> http://www.sandiego rabbits.org/
> 
> ** Join, Donate or Renew Your Membership!
> 
> Remember, your donations don't just pay for the Journal. They support the world's first international rabbit rescue, education, and advocacy organization, which includes producing the Journal, running the website, producing our educational materials and outreach events, paying for our chapter grant and emergency rescue grant programs, and running our shelter in California. These last few months have been especially hard on us, and we need your help.
> 
> To renew, make a donation, or join, go to http://www.rabbit. org/hrs-info/ joining.html
> 
> 
> ** Thank you on behalf of the rabbits.
> 
> Goodbye, sweet Praline. Nigel and I will miss you.
>



__._,_.___
Messages in this topic (2) Reply (via web post) | Start a new topic 
Messages


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Newest Newsletter:















[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*hat's New at HRS*[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*August 2009*[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Dear friends,*


This newsletter is dedicated to the memory of Tania Harriman, who passed away on July 23. Tania was the devoted daughter of Marinell and Bob Harriman, and dedicated much of her life to animal welfare and to rabbits in particular. She will be deeply missed.

Sincerely,




[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Margo DeMello*
*House Rabbit Society*
[/font][/align]



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Chapter and EducatorUpdates

*Rhode Island* 
In March 2009, Bristol, RI animal control responded to a complaint of dead animals in a resident's yard. They discovered ducks, turkeys, chickens, doves and geese frozen solid and died of lack of food and water. There were two surviving animals, a large rabbit and a turkey hen which Sweet Binks fostered until the case went to court.The owner was arrested on 9 counts of animal neglect and in July, the case went to 6th District Court in Providence. The home owner, an M.D., agreed to a pleas bargaindeal to avoid going to trial as he was concerned about his reputation as an M.D. Sweet Binks wasawarded custody of the rabbit and turkey hen, received a $1000 donation from the defendant and he was also ordered to pay the town of Bristol's court costs/attorney's fees and had to remove all cages and pens from his property and not allowed any animals for 1 year. Both Sweet Binks and the Bristol Animal Control were pleased with this outcome. 

Sweet Binks is also renovating our shelter by replacing the ceilingand making roof/skylightrepairs due to the absurd amount of rain we had in the Northeast this year.[/align]

Sweet Binks is one adoption away from our 1,000th adoption!

[url]http://www.rirabbits.org
[/url]

*Vancouver*

Our program at Tisol pet stores is moving along. We sit in the store with a bunny or two, lots of literature and a digital frame that runs photos of other adoptable rabbits. We are getting interest in the rabbits. No adoptions yet but I feel the exposure is good and word of mouth will eventually lead to moving more rabbits into good homes.

We had a terrible heat wave here during the last two weeks. A new benefactor appeared and paid for and installed an air conditioner in our rabbit shelter. What a wonderful relief. It kept the shelter buns at around 70 degrees which was a lot better than the 85-90 degrees outside. 


During the heat wave, the rabbits only wentto their outdoor runsfor exercisein the mornings when it was cooler and then relaxed in comfort for the afternoon. Our house was a furnace and it I had had a suitable bed I would have slept in the bun house.

We are starting work on our calendar, andwould likesome photos from our members showing aggression, like where a bunny is boxing at a broom or dustpan in her cage, with ears back and oh so angry! If you want to submit a photo for consideration, please send them to Robin at [email protected] entitled "aggression."

http://www.vrra.org 

*St. Louis* 

The Rescued Rabbits calendar for 2010 will by available starting Aug. 18. They're great for yourself or as a gift. The calendars feature terrific photos of rescued bunnies. The calendar is professional quality, but done entirely by volunteers of the House Rabbit Society of Missouri in St. Louis and printed by a professional printing company at a deep discount so that proceeds can help rescued rabbits wherever they are sold. 
More information 
http://www.hrsmostl.org/ 

*San Diego*


SDHRS is currently working on a plan to expand our services into southwest Riverside County, to include the Animal Friends of the Valleys Lake Elsinore shelter. SDHRS volunteers who reside in the area are pitching in to create new housing, care and adoption programs for their rescued rabbits. With temps over 100 every day, our group is concentrating on putting up a Bunny Cottage with air conditioning to keep the rabbits comfortable and safe. Future plans include bringing educational and social events to rabbit families in that region, which includes Murrieta, Temecula, Wildomar, Lake Elsinore, and other smaller cities. Many thanks to Rex & Cheryl Oliver (and the Murrieta COC), Wildomar Ace Hardware, Tamara and Scott Swanson, Cathy Estante and Patricia Mulcahy for all their hard work! Also, our thanks to PETCO Foundation for supporting our efforts with donation of cages and supplies. 

Our annual Bunnyfest is set for Sunday, October 4th. This year's theme will be "Bunnies by the Beach" as we move to a more coastal location in Del Mar. The event will be held at the county's San Dieguito Park on Lomas Santa Fe Drive; a great location with good parking and amenities, not to mention fresh sea breezes. We will have many new vendors this year with fun events planned and great entertainment and shopping. If you haven't visited us in the past, this is a great year to come on down to San Diego and enjoy our Bunnyfest! Get more information online at http://www.sandiegorabbits.org 

SDHRS volunteer and fine artist, Catherine Cranford, has a special offer for animal lovers that benefits our rescued rabbits. Each month she paints a rabbit and has the painting on her website for sale. 100% of the proceeds of that monthly painting is donated to SDHRS for our rescued rabbits. Cathy also takes requests for special commissions, and for each animal painting she does under commission she gives 20% of the fee to SDHRS. Her work is beautiful--check it out! http://www.catherinecranford.com 



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Pop Star Leona Lewis Saves Rabbit[/align][/font]

Leona Lewis has saved a rabbit from becoming a homeless man's dinner and gave him $100 to buy other food.

Read more here



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Petland Employee Drowns Rabbits[/align][/font]

A Petland employee, with the encouragement of her manager, drowned two rabbits at a storein Akron, Ohio and posted photos about it on her Facebook page.

Read more here



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]New Mexico Crisis Update 
[/align][/font]
Thanks to the help of 21 rescue groups who have taken in 300 New Mexico rabbits, and dozens of people and other organizations, we have found homes for most of the New Mexico rabbits we told you about last month. There are still 32 rabbits left to be placed, and we are appealing one last time to rescue groups and shelters to help us with these remaining rabbits. 





Read more here.

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*In This Issue* [/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Chapter Updates[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rabbits in the News[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Petland Employee Drowns Rabbit[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]New Mexico Crisis Update[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Northern California Rescue[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Guinea Pigs at Risk[/font]

The Rabbit Haven
PAWS 4 SJAC
SaveABunny




[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Social Networking![/font]

Are you on Facebook? Twitter? Digg? Myspace? Youtube? 




[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Get Clean and Help Rabbits! 
[/align]
Buns N Roses offers bath and body products that are not only absolutely wonderful - they are Cruelty Free! No animal products, no animal testing. 100% of the profits from all Buns N Roses products are used to assist with the medical care of HRS sanctuary rabbits in Arizona.
BunsNRoses


[/align]

Bunny Butt Apothecary makesartisan soap bars entirely from scratch, using the cold process method.With the sale of each of their new Bunny Club soap bars, 50% of the price of each bar sold will be donated to HRS.



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Fun New Product

*From Leith Petwerks 
[/align]*



A perfect stocking stuffer or pick me up gift for a friend! These unique items were hard to find, but their positively adorable nature made it worthwhile! 30 clips come in a plastic case which slides open for dispensing. It looks rather like a Tic-Tac case full of bunnies! The clips work great holding papers, but they also make fantastic findings for inexpensive jewelry projects, or the perfect embellishment for scrapbooking and card-making projects celebrating our long eared friends.

Buy from Leith Petwerks



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Guinea Pigs Possibly at Risk from New Movie[/align][/font]


by Katherine Murray
Call it the "101 Dalmatian Syndrome" if you will. A blockbuster animal movie is released and there is an immediate increase in the sales of that particular animal. This phenomena surfaced once again when _Beverly Hills Chihuahua_ was in the theaters. Unfortunately, with the increase in sales comes the inevitable increase in abandoned, mistreated or even worse, dead pets. And now comes "_G-Force_," an exciting adventure featuring the cutest of all - Guinea Pigs.

As an owner of four rescued guinea pigs, I know just how wonderful these little guys can be. But I also know the amount of work, expense and space involved in keeping guinea pigs.

If you know someone who decides to buy a guinea pig after seeing _G-Force_, talk to them about the cost and time involved in keeping a guinea pig. Yes, they are wonderful pets. But only for someone who has thoroughly researched their care and cost. 
There are many guinea pig rescues throughout the country. If your child is asking for a guinea pig, consider visiting the rescue and helping with the cage cleaning and feeding of these homeless pigs. This will give you an excellent chance to not only help, but to decide if a guinea pig is right for you.Furthermore, please do not buy a guinea pig from a store, but rather adopt one from a local rescue. 




[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Marshmallow's Update


*as told toJune Booth, HRS Educator, Louisiana 
[/align]*

Marshmallow, now known as Melly, had a checkup this morning. As you all remember from the last newsletter, Melly was in poor shape with no muscle tone to speak of. Her front feetwere splayed and she had a rear leg amputation and all she could do was roll. 

She now can stand on her front feet and they only go out a tad. The veterinarian confirmed she had gained much muscle tone and was very impressed with Melly's spirit to regain her life. She still has a long way to go but we are ever hopeful. We took care of urine accidents with Petpalace rugs thanks to Dana Krempel's suggestion and they are indeed worth the extra dollars as Melly has never had urine scald. 

Melly will update you at a future date till then thank you from all the well wishers.

[url]http://www.la-spca.org/education/rabbits/june_booth.htm[/url]



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]About House Rabbit Society[/font] 



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*
[/align]Quick Links *



[/align]



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Visit our website 
Adopt a rabbithttp://rs6.net/tn.jsp?et=1102660302...6mgAKQ1qUYu_KNiO95JodRk0tugMFXter2-hFtCwiYg==[/align]
Support our Work
Link to Us
Contact Us



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
*Need to Update your Contact with us or Unsubscribe, or subscribe with another email address?*[/align]



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

[/align]
[/font]














[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy

thanks again, for sharing this! I LOVE the rabbit paper clips. Lots of good information!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

[align=center]


Thanks again everyone! Here's the newest![font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*S*[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*August 2009*[/font]






[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Dear friends,*


Welcome to the third edition of the new HRS e-newsletter. The _House Rabbit Journal_ is underway and we hope it will be finished soon. In the meantime, please let us know if you enjoy these monthly updates![/align]

Sincerely,


[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Margo DeMello*
*House Rabbit Society*
[/font][/align]

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*In This Issue* [/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Chapter Updates[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rescue News[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]House Rabbit Handbook Available[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Massage your Rabbit[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rabbit Sound Off[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rabbits in the News[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]HRS Events[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Get Involved[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Connect with HRS[/font]


[url]http://www.hrsmostl.org/[/url] 



*Chicago* 
HRS Chicago will hold our annual Hop-A-Thon fundraiser on Saturday, September 12th at Bemis Woods in Western Springs, IL. We will be walking again this year with Critter Corral and Greater Chicago Ferret Assoc. Pledges are being taken for hoppers and Lois Miller who will "hop" in her bunny suit again this year in honor of all the foster rabbits.All proceeds will be used to pay for medical costs, spays/neuters and quality care for abandoned, abused and neglected domestic rabbits in our foster care.

[url]http://www.hrschicago.org[/url]
*Seattle* 
Drought Hits Rabbit Meadows!

OUR WELL HAS DRIED UP!
The lack of substantial rain for the past couple of months has taken it's toll on our 15-foot dug well. We have never had a problem over the past 20 years, but the minimal rainfall over the last several months, in addition to the development of newly constructed homes in our area, has resulted in a decreased amount of water in the aquifer where our well gets its water. 

We have been hauling water for the past several weeks while trying to determine how to handle this catastrophe! The rabbits, guinea pigs and rodents are currently receiving an adequate supply of water, but we have no choice but to drill a new well...

Hauling Water is Not Fun
We were able to acquire 6 water barrels: four 55 gallon barrels and two 30 gallon barrels. We fill three at a time. A gallon of water weighs 8.3 pounds or about 450 pounds per 55 gallon barrel. Hauling over a thousand pounds of water in our van really bottoms it out! We are hoping the van will hold up through this bad situation, as we're picking up water about every other day.

A small pump was donated and is what we use to move the water out of the van to the barrels on the ground. It's not the most reliable system, as the water often refuses to move from one place to another, but we're getting by.

Our goal is to build a permanent shelter in the near future at Rabbit Meadows so that we can get out of the crowded trailer where the animals are currently living. Phase III was going to be to drill a new well--a County requirement. However, the total lack of water in our well has changed this to an emergency situation. The cost will be between $10,000 and $15,000, depending upon how deep they will have to drill to find a good water supply. 

We've had two very generous donations of $3,500 and $500. The $3,500 will be matched by Microsoft so we have $7,500 to put towards drilling. We're about half way to a new well. Please help if you can. If you have questions about the well or our plans to drill a new one, please contact [email protected] .


[url]http://www.RabbitMeadows.org[/url]

*Louisiana* 
We are receiving more and more phone calls about abandoned rabbits this last month. Not only let loose but left in cages between apartment complexes. In our Parish(county to you) they have started a new group with the shelters and rescue people that meet every month or so to see how we can work more closely and understand each other's burdens. HRS/LA will be represented and I feel this is a good start to something worthwhile. 

Melly(Marshmallow) has not gained use of her one back leg but remains a happy rabbit. Her outlook is something human's would be happy to have. Finally it appears her bowels are settling down but she still remain incontinent. We remain hopeful as she had such a horrific former life and rarely does one receive a rabbit in such extreme straights and still be able to keep her alive and happy.

[url]http://www.la-spca.org/education/rabbits/home.htm[/url] 



*San Diego* 

San Diego HRS recently expanded to create a "satellite" of our chapter in southern Riverside County to support rabbits at the Animal Friends of the Valleys Lake Elsinore shelter. This new group, Lucky Bunny Rabbit Rescue, was formed by SDHRS volunteers living in the Temecula/Murrieta area. Through the hard work of these volunteers, SDHRS has provided the shelter with a new Rabbit Cottage (thanks to donations for our supporters) that is air conditioned and lighted, along with all new cages and supplies, courtesy of PETCO Foundation. We've started a PETCO adoption program in Temecula for rabbits from the shelter and hope to expand to Murrieta in the near future. SDHRS also is providing spay/neuter services and medical care for the shelter rabbits. Things are definitely looking up for rabbits at the AFV shelter in Lake Elsinore! Our heartfelt thanks go out to volunteers Tamara & Scott Swanson, Cheryl & Rex Oliver, Cathy & Robert Estante, and Patricia Mulcahy for their hard work and dedication to getting this program in place. Visit the shelter's adoptable rabbits at http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/afv_lake_elsinore.

http://www.sandiegorabbits.org 

*New Mexico* 
Thanks to the help of now 26 rescue groups who have taken in 310 New Mexico rabbits, and dozens of people and other organizations, we have found homes for most of the New Mexico rabbits we told you about last month. There are stillabout a dozenrabbits left to be placed, and we are focusing our efforts on placing them in New Mexico. We are awed and amazed by the outpouring of support, generosity, and kindness showed to us by organizations near and far away! 


[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
*Southern California Rescue GroupsNeeds Help*[/align][/font] 

For the past 14 months Bunny World Foundation has been involved inhelping to put an end to the illegal sales of animals in Los Angeles' SanteeAlley. Almost daily, baby bunnies havebeen confiscated by the Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) and had beeneuthanized (oftentimes with a shot to the heart) untilBWF began offeringrescue assistance.

Over these 14 months,BWF has taken in over 450 un-weaned baby bunnies, provided medical care, found homes for 250, andhas financiallyfunded this operation solely ontheir own.

In the past month, BWF has been ordered bytheir building'smanagement to relocate nearly 100 baby bunnies undertheir care. This means BWF must find a new space, find funding, find fosters and obviously find new homes.

This means that the hundreds of baby bunnies confiscated fromDowntown Los Angeles' Santee Alley will be euthanized by Los Angeles AnimalControl until these illegal sales are finally stopped.

BWF is asking for help from the rabbit rescue community. They are looking for individuals and groups to come forward to take in some of these babies.

To help, please contact Alison Litton at Bunny World Foundation, [email protected] 


[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
_House Rabbit Handbook_ Available![/align][/font] 




The _House Rabbit Handbook_ is once again available! As many of you know, the _Handbook_, written by Marinell Harriman and published by Drollery Press, is the book that started not only House Rabbit Society, but the entire house rabbit movement. First published in 1985, and now in its 4th edition, the _Handbook_ remains the *definitive* book on caring for and understanding house rabbits.

Purchase your copy here

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Massage your Rabbit
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*and Help House Rabbit Society*[/font] 





[/align]
Chandra Moira Beal's The Relaxed Rabbit:Massage Techniques for Your Companion Rabbit DVD is now available, and$1from every purchase will goto HRS. Be sure to enter "HRS" in the comments when you make your order!



[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Rabbit Sound Off![/align]
[/font]

Jennifer Armentrout,senior food editorat Finecooking.com, writes: 
"We're thinking of doing some rabbit recipes in the near future, and we want your feedback. Are you interested in cooking and eating rabbit? And if you are, can you find it in your area? 
Please help us out by posting a comment telling us know how you feel about rabbit, whether it's available to you, and where in the country you live. It would also help us to know whether you're in a rural, suburban, or urban area."

Please comment and let the folks at FineCooking.com know how you feel about rabbits on the table:

 


[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Rabbits in the News[/align]
Cafe in JapanAppeals to Rabbit Lovers
[/font]

At the Usagi-to-Cafe in Nagoya, Japan, rabbits are dining companions to Japanese customers who can't have pets at home.


Read more here. 


[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]HRS Events[/font][/align]National HRS will be holding a Pet Loss workshop on Saturday, September 12 at the Rabbit Center in Richmond, CA. 

[/align]
http://www.rabbit.org/rabbit-center

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Get Involved[/font]

HRS's rescue and educational efforts are supported entirely by volunteers and donors. Without the generosity of normal people like you, we could not do what we do.

How can you get involved, or more involved?

Volunteer at your shelter! [/align]
Volunteerwith your local HRS chapter!
Foster rabbits!
Educate the public! Start an HRS chapter!

To find out about the above ideas, read more here

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Connect with Us![/font][/align]
Are you on Facebook? Twitter? Digg? Myspace? Youtube? 


[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]About House Rabbit Society[/font] 

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*
[/align]Quick Links *

[/align]

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Visit our website 
Adopt a rabbithttp://rs6.net/tn.jsp?et=1102698824...hV1XGE0t3MOdSHwN1BdekObXY7j9Sel74KdoVyy2Oog==[/align]
Support our Work
Link to Us
Contact Us

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
*Need to Update your Contact with us or Unsubscribe, or subscribe with another email address?*[/align]

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

[/align]
[/font]












[align=center]




[font=verdana,arial]Forward email[/font][/align]



[font=verdana,arial]

 
This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected].
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribeâ¢ | Privacy Policy.[/font]
[font=verdana,arial]
Email Marketing by

 [/font]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Update:



http://us.mc1107.mail.yahoo.com/mc/showMessage?sMid=4&&filterBy=&.rand=626693104&midIndex=4&mid=1_804204_ANANw0MAAU%2FMSs3y%2FAoD5lJMMOc


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Here's the newest!


[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Greetings!*





This Thanksgiving, we wanted to send a brief message of thanks to all of our friends and supporters, and toshare with you some of our volunteers' thoughts on what they are thankful for this year.

I am thankful for the anonymous donor who has pledged $5,000 in matching funds for the Thanksgiving donation challenge, I am thankful for the hard work, compassionand dedication of House Rabbit Society's many volunteers, I am thankful for the incredible cooperation of dozens and dozens of rabbit rescue groups and volunteers around the country who helped with the New Mexico rabbit crisis this summer, I am thankful for the financial support of our thousands of members, and I am thankful that the world appears, at least a little bit, to be becoming a more compassionate place for our animal friends.

Thank you all, and have a wonderful holiday.

[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Margo DeMello, President*
*House Rabbit Society*
[/font][/align]
[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Our Volunteers are thankful for...[/align]











Copper the rabbit is thanking his lucky rabbit's feet that he has survived to have a very happy Thanksgiving!

Copperand I arethankful that countlessrabbit friends from around the US, England, Canada, Australia and elsewhere flooded the phones and e-mail of theexecutive director of Tacoma Humane Society in Washington state, resulting ina change of heart--Copper was no longer going to be euthanized for biting a staffmember.

Copper has been turned over to Rabbit Haven,and hopes everyone will have as great a Thanksgiving as he's going to have.

Sandi Ackerman
Chapter Manager
Seattle HRS/Rabbit Haven
http://www.RabbitHaven.org 

***

Thanksgiving this year brings to mind not the difficulties of the year but the wonderful happenings. Melly, whom you have met in recent newsletters, is still with us against all odds and enjoying a rather different life than most rabbits but all the same enjoying life. She has taught us to only think of today as everyone's future is uncertain. I am thankful for living long enough to have a great grandson born this year by the name of Noah. I am giving thanks that Marinell Harriman so many years ago started HRS and gave us a road to follow in educating and rescuing rabbits. Look where HRS is today--an international organization and rabbits everywhere have Marinell and HRS to be thankful for. 

June (and Melly) Booth
HRS Educator and Fosterer, Louisiana

***

I am grateful for the sound of two bunnies' tummies gurgling at their water dish -- especially in the middle of the night.

Sue Donaldson
HRS Educator, Pennsylvania


***

I am thankful that at 66 that I am healthy and still able to take care of the 10 rabbits in my sanctuary. In addition, I am thankful for the members of the Arkansas Pet Rabbit Network, and who share their considerable talents to keep it going. Lastly, I am blessed to have a supportive husband who accompanies me on journeys to pick up rabbits, to make home visits, and who volunteered to be on our board of directors. 

Sharon Dumas
HRS Educator since 1990, Arkansas


***

We're grateful that eight of our permanent sanctuary rabbits celebrated their tenth birthdays this year, and our oldest sanctuaryrabbit recently turned fourteen!

F. Stanley Gove
HRS Educator, Texas

***

Sweet Binks Rabbit Rescue is grateful for the awesome volunteers we have and the great adopters we have met in the past year. We are also grateful for the dedicated supporters and donors that keep us going during these tough times.

Pam Hood
Chapter Manager
Rhode Island HRS/Sweet Binks
http://www.rirabbits.org/


***

I am thankful for a tragedy turning into an opportunity. When one of our foster bunniesturned up missing last Monday we weredevastated. Bruno had lived on a mountain for three months before coming to us as a rescue. We sent out flyers and posted on Craigs list. We received a call Friday night from a women who thought she had the rabbit we were looking for. It seem Bruno somehow got into her yard and her dog found him. Lucky is ahounddog and could have easily hurt Bruno. Instead he was gently herding him. 

The woman, Tyrene, was smitten with Bruno. I asked if she would like to adopt him and sheeagerlysaid YES.When I went to visit later on in the day Bruno was so relaxed, it was if he lived there forever.

Bruno survived living three monthson a mountain,losing oneear to cancer and now getting lost.I'm so thankful an angel was looking out for Bruno.

Donna Jensen
HRS Educator and Fosterer, San Francisco
Rescuing, fostering, educating since 1991
http://www.rabbit.org/foster-homes/burrow-inn/index.htm

***

I am thankful for the privilege of caring for so many of these gentle & forgiving creatures these last 20 years. It has been emotionally, financially, and physically tiring...but, oh, so very rewarding.

I am also thankful for:
...white eyelashes on a white bunny
...the pink insides of bunny ears
...bunny lips

Kelly Montana, Kentucky
HRS Educator since 2/95
HRS Member since 1/89
HARE CARE Bunny Boarding since 5/91

***

This year St. Louis handled our biggest confiscation ever, around 70 New Zealand whites who were being raised for meat and were abandoned when the price went down. The 70-something included four half-grown litters and seven females whose pregnancies weren't far enough along to be detected by the vets during triage. We ended up with over 120 big white bunnies with pink eyes, the hardest to adopt in our area. This confiscation has stretched our chapter's funds and volunteers to the breaking point, but this event has given us many things to be thankful for. We're thankful for the other chapters who have helped by taking some of the bunnies. We're thankful for our volunteers who don't usually foster or who already had a full house and still managed to squeeze in a few more. We're thankful for the many folks who have donated time and money to help us with the additional medical care, food and housing. And most of all, we're thankful to know all of these beautiful big white bunnies. Their spirit, curiosity, energy, and outgoing, affectionate personalities have touched us all, and we are thankful.

Susan Ruby 
Educator, Fosterer, Sanctuary
St. Louis, Missouri HRS
http://www.hrsmostl.org/

***

The North Georgia House Rabbit Society is extremely grateful for the incredible folks that have come together and worked nonstop to open the Center for Rabbit Education, Adoption, Rescue and Services (CREARS) in the Metro Atlanta Area. From the incipient idea at a meeting in March, we are moving the foster buns in this week - eight months of work that have produced a Thanksgiving miracle.We are forever thankful to everyone at National HRS and in our chapter that have paved the way for this to be possible. 

Edie Sayeg
Co-Chapter Manager
North Georgia HRS 
http://www.houserabbitga.org


***

I am so thankful for my houseful of critters. After a stressful day volunteering at the animal shelter or on a rescue, it is such a relief to see my own bunnies relaxing, safe and sound. I remind myself that the hard and often depressing work I'm doing is to help their rabbit kindred.

I'm thankful for the amazing people I have met in House Rabbit Society -- folks who would willingly drop everything and give up their weekends to save the lives of rabbits. Friends who will arrive at your door, day or night, to help out with a sick bunny when the vet is closed. I appreciate everyone who is giving rabbits a better life by bringing them in the house and making them a beloved part of the family!

Criss Starr
Educator, New Mexico
http://www.rabbit.org/newmexico 

***

I would never have known love, perseverance, forgiveness, courage, spirit, patience, and humanity if I had never reached out to one of earth's tiniest creatures. My bonded bunnies have taught me this and much more, but the strays that pass through my life teach me about despair, abandonment, cruelty, and everything that is dark in the world. The peoplewho care enough to help these poor little bunnies find love bring warmth to my heart and joy to my life. Without these few caring souls, the world would be darker and humanity less humane. It is the bunnieswho have found loving homes and the peoplewho make this possible that I am most thankful for this season. They are all my heroes and the binkies that follow them...well, that's just the joy of living! 

Bill Velasquez

Educator, New Mexico
http://www.rabbit.org/newmexico 

***


HRS MD/DC/NoVa is grateful for Tom Ingegno of Ancient Arts Acupuncture. Tom has generously offered to treat all of our sanctuary rabbits for free and has been coming once a week to tend to Tinkerbelle who has headtilt, Kira who has a chronic upper respiratory infection, Agatha who has chonic upper respiratory infection and arthritis and Lance who has arthritis. We are grateful to have so many rabbits in our care live into their second decade.

Kathleen Wilsbach
[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]About House Rabbit Society 
[/align][/font]




House Rabbit Society is an international, volunteer-based rabbit rescue and educationorganization with two main goals: torescue rabbits from animal shelters when their time is out, and to educate the public on house rabbit care via ourwebsite, the House Rabbit Journal, our educational materials, and our classes. We operate an adoption and education center in Richmond, California.[/font]













[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> thanks again, for sharing this! I LOVE the rabbit paper clips. Lots of good information!



Thank You! I was just thinking about asking if anyone even cares about this and maybe just stop posting it. I think a poll is in order. I am privelged to get this newsletter as I adopted from HRS. So, I feel it nice to send off the info I get, it just seems unappreciated, I guess. Ah well.

Let's do a vote! Do you want to see the HRS Newsletters?/Updates?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Yes keep it! I might not read a lot of it but I skim it. lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yes keep it! I might not read a lot of it but I skim it. lol


Okeedokie, as long as there are no objections, I do feel so privledged in getting it anyway.


----------

